# How to delete from usb flash drive?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have about 400 vacation photos on a USB flash drive. I would like to delete many but not all of these pictures. But I only know how to highlight and delete one at a time. Is there some way to highlight and delete several at a time?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

The standard multiple-select keys work for that:

http://www.dummies.com/computers/op...ow-to-select-files-and-folders-in-windows-10/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When all the picture icons or picture names appear, click CRTL-A, then click Delete.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I use Windows. When I want to delete files I hold the shift key down while I click on the beginning file and on the end file. It highlights all the fills between.

If you don't want to highlight a bunch of files hold the Control key down and you can select individual files to delete or move.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Within my USB file, Ctrl, shift, and CRTL-A will all only highlight one photo at a time.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Jeffery said:


> Within my USB file, Ctrl, shift, and CRTL-A will all only highlight one photo at a time.


If that's the case, my guess is you're in the File Open dialog of your photo viewing program. Generally those will let you select only one file at a time, because they can display only one at a time. You're going to have to do it from your file manager, which will let you select multiple files.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Only seeing one at a time? Then go under edit and click on 'Select ALL'. And then click on 'Delete'.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, backwoodsman7, your suggestion worked!


----------

